# Valhalla Room settings for orchestral mock-ups



## pawelmorytko (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if any Valhalla Room users have any ideal settings for an orchestral mock-up. With EW Spaces 2 I had normally a hall reverb with different amounts on every section, and then an instrument specific reverb for the instruments. So e.g. Dortmund hall bus on Strings stack, and then a strings reverb on the strings.

I'm planning on getting Val Room and finally ending my Composer Cloud subscription, so I was wondering what's a good way to set up a template with this reverb. I know there is a lot to consider such as:

- Longer decay on the front sections and shorter on the back of the orchestra?
- Same decay but different amounts of % bussed on different sections?
- More pre-delay on certain sections/instruments?
- What about having more than one instance of reverb on each section like with EW Spaces (hall reverb + instrument specific reverb)

Anyone got their own favourite settings? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jneebz (Nov 9, 2019)

Check out this post from the Valhalla DSP Blog. There are some presets that can get you started.









ValhallaRoom Tips and Tricks: Realistic Concert Halls - Valhalla DSP


ValhallaRoom was named for its ability to get realistic room sounds. From this perspective, a concert hall is nothing more than a really big room. The




valhalladsp.com


----------

